# '38 western flyer - Shelby



## St.Peter (Dec 5, 2020)

Started this project several years ago. It has finally come together with the addition of the tank about a month ago


----------



## JRE (Dec 5, 2020)

Man that looks allot better with the tank.


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 5, 2020)

For a Red bike I like it and job well done but what's up with the Green wheels? Jus' a strange color choice for most bikes


----------



## stezell (Dec 5, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> For a Red bike I like it and job well done but what's up with the Green wheels? Jus' a strange color choice for most bikes



Christmas bike!


----------



## St.Peter (Dec 6, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> For a Red bike I like it and job well done but what's up with the Green wheels? Jus' a strange color choice for most bikes



I was waiting for the question. It's funny I sold the bicycle for a short time to a friend with different wheels on it. It did not have the correct wheels for the bike. My friend changed the wheels to some that he had that were the correct wheels for the bike and he didn't have a chance to paint them and I haven't painted them since I've had it back. I have just gotten a little bit used to them over the last year so since I've had it. It needs to be part of my winter projects.


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 6, 2020)

Very nice job , good work , beautiful bicycle !!!!!!!


----------



## Durfmeyer (Dec 9, 2020)

I really like the color combo. Especially the green wheels


----------



## JLF (Dec 9, 2020)

Bike looks killer!


----------



## eeapo (Dec 21, 2020)

WOW nice


----------

